# Compaq Deskpro Model#



## Elf-stone (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a Compaq Deskpro EN that I can't find the model# for. I've checked inside and outside of the case, tried HP support(to get anywhere you have to input a model#) and Googled and Yahoo'd all the numbers I can find with zero luck. Even Everest and Sisoftware Sandra won't give me a model#. The serial# is 6030CDDZA484, and there's a code: DPEN DT/MT NA CTO. I need the model# to find info on the motherboard, which Everest and Sandra list as a Compaq Deskpro 0400h (searching this comes up with nothing also).
If anyone has any ideas how I can ID this machine please let me know. I don't know where else to turn. Thanks.


----------



## Cardflopper (Nov 16, 2004)

Compaq machines come with a "quick recovery disk" (mine did). If you would be able to find that you can just browse the cd for the model-nr. It must be on that CD somewhere. Most of the time the cd will recover a whole series of desktops, so you'll know what series it is...


----------



## Cardflopper (Nov 16, 2004)

check out this link: 

http://www4.itrc.hp.com/service/ewarranty/warrantyResults.do


----------



## Elf-stone (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for replying, Cardflopper. I don't have a recovery disk, as I got this machine at a yardsale. Finally, after chatting with aN HP support tech for two hours, I gave up and left an email with the webmaster, explaining my problem. He actually answered back telling me I have either a 6266, 6300, 6333, 6350, 6400 or 6450. Not the exact answer I hoped for, but I managed to track down a manual so I have most of the information I need. I'll try that last link you sent. Take care.


----------

